# Case 1394 4wd



## westwood (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a guy that is wanting to sell a case 1982 1394 4wd with loader for 10,000. Does this seem like a good price? it needs some serious paint and loader pins, the tires are at like 65% but one of the rears has a nice slash in it. I have looked on the net for this tractor but have had no luck.any thoughts


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Maybe I'm just cheap but that seems kind of high for a well used loader tractor. have you test driven it and checked it out? that would determine for me if it was worth it or not. It looks like it spent a good part of its life outside. If so you will need to check all fluids for any water contamination.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tractorhouse has only one for sale.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...dl=1394&guid=E108EAA1225C42E1927953CF1ECD64CC


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Hmmmm looks like Case put cheap paint on those models.:dazed:


----------



## westwood (Mar 30, 2008)

he had the motor rebuilt and it started really fast and did not seem to smoke at all. it drove nice but alot of the levers were stuck and needed to be forced to move. it also needs loader pins. Its really hard to find a 4x4 tractor for under 10,000.


----------

